# MassCops Christmas Greetings



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*To all of the members of MassCops and their familys*

*







*

*







*


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You too Harry!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and I hope you all have a Happy & Healthy New Year!*

May you eat like kings, drink like fish and stay happy & warm in your homes..


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you!! Same to you and yours!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

screw you............ LOL


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

You too Harry! Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone, Happy Hannukkah to our Jewish friends, and have a safe Ramadan mr. president elect.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND I PROMISE A GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

For masscopguy and my other Democrat friends:

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2007, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great. Not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other country nor the only America in the Western Hemisphere . Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee.

By accepting these greetings, you are accepting the aforementioned terms as stated. This greeting is not subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for herself/himself/others, and is void where prohibited by law and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher. This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one year or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first, and warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wisher.

For my Republican friends:

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Just so it will never be said I forgot Cindy and all the other gals who share our site.
May all of your Christmas wishes come true.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Merry MassCops to all.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas and be safe all!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all and you're familys.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> For masscopguy and my other Democrat friends:
> 
> Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2007, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great. Not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other country nor the only America in the Western Hemisphere . Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee.
> 
> ...


*You bastard! I was going to post that too!

Merry Christmas to all and I hope everyone has a blissful and prosperous new year!


*


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


> *You bastard! I was going to post that too! *


You snooze, you lose, pal.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Inspector said:


> Just so it will never be said I forgot Cindy and all the other gals who share our site.
> May all of your Christmas wishes come true.


Thanks...but all I want for Christmas this year is:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

kttref said:


> Thanks...but all I want for Christmas this year is:


Do they make non-crying ones? If they do, I want one!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Do they make non-crying ones? If they do, I want one!


How about non-shitting ones?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Merry X-mas and Happy Hanukkah!

On a side note:
Is it just me or does this year not seem very festive? Seems like everyone I know including myself is going through a bad time with either a terminally sick family member or the death of one.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I want the crying or non-crying, shitting or non-shitting baby out of my belly...honestly, this kid could be devil spawn but it would be better on the outside then in!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a safe 2009.

(Now can someone please make the snow stop!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> (Now can someone please make the snow stop!)


C'mon Mike, this is no worse than when we were kids!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Isn't that the reason you came out here to visit Mike?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> C'mon Mike, this is no worse than when we were kids!


Ohmigod - remember when we were younger and it snowed ALL the time? There were always feet of snow on the ground. I loved it. I hate the fact that it is going to rain again this week


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kttref said:


> Ohmigod - remember when we were younger and it snowed ALL the time? There were always feet of snow on the ground. I loved it. I hate the fact that it is going to rain again this week


I fucking hate snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

kttref said:


> Ohmigod - remember when we were younger and it snowed ALL the time? There were always feet of snow on the ground. I loved it. I hate the fact that it is going to rain again this week


I grew up on the end of a cul-de-sac, and the plow would always pile the snow right in front of my house. It was awesome as a kid to have a snow mountain to play on!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Now can someone please make the snow stop!)


I knew that wouldnt last very long...atleast you have some sunshine to look forward to in a week.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all, Be safe, alert and come home every night at the end of shift.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays...hopefully next year will be a good one.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

7costanza said:


> hopefully next year will be a good one.


 I have no uncertainties about 2009 seeing that the appointment of the messiah (Barack H*ssein Obama) will transform and revolutionize our country for the better. ​


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


> I have no uncertainties about 2009 seeing that the appointment of the messiah (Barack H*ssein Obama) will transform and revolutionize our country for the better. ​


HAHAHA He said "revolution".


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all MassCops members!

The Captain


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> C'mon Mike, this is no worse than when we were kids!


True, but I didn't mind it then 'cause it meant no school! Now, it's just getting in the way of my vacation. A little snow is nice, especially around Christmas, but this is getting a little extreme!



7costanza said:


> I knew that wouldnt last very long...atleast you have some sunshine to look forward to in a week.


You got that right... there is a light at the end of the tunnel, thank goodness. God bless you guys who have to work in this stuff every winter, my hat's off to you. I think I'd rather dodge bullets (which happens in LA believe it or not) than put up with freezing temperatures, snow and ice, all winter long.



Nuke_TRT said:


> Isn't that the reason you came out here to visit Mike?


Sorta kinda.. but it's been putting a damper on things. I think I've had enough snow to last me a while now, that's for sure!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Mike feel free to pack some up to take back with you to LA, I won't mind.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

because nobody said it yet , Happy Kwanzaa !


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I hope you all have a great Christmas and an even better New Year...

here's to you all!! :t:




and for the Ladies...




I wouldn't mind finding him in my stocking!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Andy0921 said:


> I fucking hate snow.


You hate everything except...well, everyone knows what you like 



mtc said:


> Be CAREFUL for what you wish for!!! Geeze !! Have we not taught you ANYTHING ??
> 
> The last weeks are awful, there's no joy in it, and you don't even remember if there was nail polish on your toes, because you haven't seen them since the fourth of July, but this too shall pass...


Yeah - but like you said...the last few weeks are AWFUL. I don't think my hips could hurt anymore....I am so damn miserable. Oh well.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas And Happy Holidays To Everyone.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

*Merry Christmas*

From our home to yours










http://www.bentrehome.net/trong/Wait...istmas2008.pps​
Be safe this holiday season and in the coming year!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy holidays to everone. Stay safe and warm out there


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Merry Christmas*

Happy holidays everyone. Stay warm and most importantly, stay safe.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Andy0921 said:


> I have no uncertainties about 2009 seeing that the appointment of the messiah (Barack H*ssein Obama) will transform and revolutionize our country for the better. ​


​
Well, since Christmas might be banned next year, I wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy and proseprous New Year!!!!

(No, "prosperus" was not meant to put down slackers on perpetual welfare.)


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone! Stay safe.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Safe and Happy Holidays.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a safe New Year to all who serve!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

To all my friends here on Masscops, I once again find myself blessed and pleased to wish you all a very merry Christmas. You have kept me entertained and enlightened in the last year. While we may have differing opinions on a subject its nice to have likeminded friends. From the bottom of my heart THANK YOU ALL and stay vigilant and safe.
charlie


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah or Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Merry Christmas*

Happy Holidays Papabear and to the entire Masscops community.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Merry Christmas*

Maybe combine the two Christmas threads?

Merged
Harry


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah....

To all that are serving/have served...thank you for the sacrifices you make/have made so that I and everyone else can celebrate such a joyous time!

To all that are serving/have served, my brothers and sisters working on Christmas (or not working Christmas), and everyone else...have a GREAT holiday!!!

Stay safe!!!!!:xmas:


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone... and have a Happy New Year! *insert standard non-discriminatory message for those offended here...or don't*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Everyone that has to work tonight and tomorrow Stay Safe Out There*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, it looks like a Toys-R-Us just exploded in my living room.

I hope everyone is having a great Christmas!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Well, it looks like a Toys-R-Us just exploded in my living room.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Christmas!


+1!

Late to bed so as to wrap everything and early to rise to see that wrapping fly off in hurry! My wife and kids had to tell me to unwrap my presents because I was happy just watching them open theirs.


----------

